# Make Spotlight search System and hidden files?



## btoth (May 19, 2005)

I've noticed that Spotlight will not return results when I search for files that are in the System folder (I did a reindex just to make sure), and of course it won't find hidden files (or any Unix files).

Is there a way to make Spotlight index everything?


----------



## Giaguara (May 20, 2005)

This might help you achieve that (though I have had no time to test that in practise).


----------

